# A bad case of the vapours over vaping



## gavin (17/9/19)

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opinionista/2019-09-16-a-bad-case-of-the-vapours-over-vaping/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (17/9/19)

This guy deserves some major credit for a epic article. Well written and superbly supported by facts.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stillwaters (17/9/19)

A well reasoned, well written and factual article. Kudos to the journalist, Ivo Vegter. Such a pleasure to read amidst the fear mongering journalism that is usually forced down our throats

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/19)

Ignorance is so bliss 
My late dad used to say ''Daar is nie pille vir stupid geit nie.''
Translate to - there is no pills to cure stupidity
Very wise words.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/19)

Thanks for sharing this article @gavin 

It's great!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## takatatak (17/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Ignorance is so bliss
> My late dad used to say ''Daar is nie pille vir stupid geit nie.''
> Translate to - there is no pills to cure stupidity
> Very wise words.


Lol... Yeah, indeed very true 
Being a soutie, the phrase I've learnt is _There's no cure for stupid_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (18/9/19)

Ivo Vegter have written some good articles about vaping. Well worth going back to read them.

Just sad that the aunties that believe everything in the huisgenoot will never get to see this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Acidkill (18/9/19)

Great article. Thanks for sharing @gavin. Its refreshing to read an article about vaping that contains factual info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

